# Excel-Anzahl der Tage vom Stichtag bis Datum X



## octo124 (8. Januar 2007)

Folgender Ansatz:
Per Eingabe von Daten mit einem Datum X soll per Formel oder Macro die Anzahl der vergangenen Tage zu einem konstanten Stichtag berechnet werden. Also monatsübergreifend (evt. berücksichtigt auch der Schaltjahr-Februar mit 29 Tagen) die Anzahl der vergangenen Tage ermittelt werden. Endergebnis soll dann ein Tagesdurchschnitt über den Zeitraum vom Stichtag bis Datum X sein.

Da ich sehr selten mit Excel arbeite, seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht oder mute Excel zuviel zu. Im letzten Fall bitte andere Lösungswege nennen.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (8. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Dazu nimmt man die DATEDIF Funktion.
Syntax:

```
DATEDIF(Startdatum;Enddatum;"Zeiteinheit")
```
Beispiel:
Folgende Formel berechnet die Differenz in Tagen der Daten in den Zellen A1 und B1:

```
=DATEDIF(A$1;B$1;"D")
```

Die bildung des durchschnitts sollte ja klar sein, oder?
*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## octo124 (9. Januar 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Sofort angetestet und es funktioniert *g*.

Nun etwas tiefer in die Materie:
- Spalte A4, A5 usw. kommen untereinander sporadische Datumseingaben
- in A3 ist das Anfangsdatum
- in E4 wäre dann das Ergebnis A3 zu A4 usw.

Wie kann ich per Formatvorlage in Spalte Ex sofort den Wert ermitteln, sobald in Ax ein Wert eingegeben wird? Oder anders gefragt, wie kann die Eingabe der Zellen-/Spaltenadressen automatisiert werden?


----------



## Biber2 (9. Januar 2007)

In das Feld E4 eingeben:
=WENN(A3<A4;DATEDIF(A3;A4;"d");(-1)*DATEDIF(A4;A3;"d"))
...und nach unten kopieren.
Falls es um die Differenz von zwei aufeinander folgenden Zeilen geht. Sonst:
=WENN($A$3<A4;DATEDIF($A$3;A4;"d");(-1)*DATEDIF(A4;$A$3;"d"))
wenn immer mit dem Stichtag in A3 verglichen werden muss.

HTH
Biber2


----------

